
With Windows Phone still sputtering, Microsoft plans to launch own smartphone - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/10/02/microsoft-surface-phone-release-date-windows-phone-8/
======
mtgx
This is getting too funny. Poor Nokia - because the biggest loser if Microsoft
makes its own phone is definitely Nokia. At least HTC, Samsung and the others
can still make Android phones, and don't care as much if they don't sell any
WP8 phones.

